# استشارة عاجلة من مهندسي الميكانيكا و السيارات



## ahn_1981 (17 يناير 2010)

*امتلك سيارة نيسان 2008 ، حدثت لي مشكلة ، عند بلوغ السيارة عشرة الاف كم قمت بتغيير الزيت عند الوكيل الزفت اللي اسمه مودرن موترز ، و بعد ان مشيت عليها مسافة 2000 كم و قمت بالكشف عن زيت المحرك صدفة فوجته اسفل من منسوب الl بكثير .
ذهبت الي الوكيل فوجد تسريب في طبة الزيت نتيجة كسر وردة ، و قام يعتزر لي فقلت له ان المحرك ربما يكون اتلف فقال لي لا لا متخفش .
بعد هذا الحدث مباشرة لاحظت نقص الزيت بمعدل سريع جدا (حوالي 0.75 لتر / 1000 كم ) . فذهبت بالسيارة مرة اخري فقالوا لي ان الموتور معيوب و لابد من فتحة لمعرفة العيب و لو كان العيب نتيجة نقص الزيت سيكون علي حسابهم التصليح .
فتحت الموتور فكانت المفاجأة كسر شنبر و بيضاوي في نفس السلندر التي بها شنبر مكسور و تسلخات ايضا في نفس السلندر ، ووجود بيضاوي في سلندر آخر .و قالوا ان السبيكة و الكرنك كويسين .
كانت الاجابة من مركز الخدمة ان جميع هذه العيوب عيوب تصنيع في الموتور و لا دخل لنقص الزيت بها .
أرجو من السادة المهندسين ان يدلوني هل من الممكن ان تكون هذه العيوب تصنيع و لا هم بيشتغلوني خاصة ان السيارة ليس لها ضمان بمصر لانها خليجي .:1:*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يناير 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> *امتلك سيارة نيسان 2008 ، **أرجو من السادة المهندسين ان يدلوني هل من الممكن ان تكون هذه العيوب تصنيع و لا هم بيشتغلوني خاصة ان السيارة ليس لها ضمان بمصر لانها خليجي .:1:*



الأخ ahn_1463048
حسب ما أبديت من ان الزيت لم يكن ناقصا كثيرا دون المنسوب المقرر .. 
وحبذا لو عرفت الكمية التي تم إضافتها ..
فقد يكون العيب ليس ناتجا لنقص الزيت ..إلا إن كان كمية كبيرة .

على كل حال أقترح عليك الإجراءات التالية:

1- مخاطبة الوكيل السعودي لمعرفة إن كان هذا العيب (تصميمي/تصنيعي) ظهر في سيارات أخرى
وترسل رقم الشاسيه VIN وهو سبعة عشر للتأكد من ذلك.


2- إستدعت شركات نيسان العديد من الطرازات 
حسب الرابط 
http://www.autorecalls.us/aut-01/recalls/nissan/index.html

جميع الشركات لديها ما يعرف بنظام الإستدعاء Recall System
وهو إستدعاء السيارات المعيبة لديها وإستبدال القطع والأنظمة المعطوبة بالسيارات .
وهي أحيانا تكون لدفعة معينة ومن محطة تصنيع معينة .. لذا يتم التعرف عليها من 
الرقم المميز VIN .. 
أرجو التأكد من وجود سيارتك من عدمه من القائمة الموجودة في الرابط. 


3- مخاطبة شركة نيسان باليابان (ابحث في Google) .. قسم العملاء او العلاقات العامة
وراسلهم مع شرح مشكلتك بالضبط .. وسوف تجد الجواب من زكيل الشركة سواء في مصر او السعودية.

وإن تعذر ذلك فخاطب شركة نيسان السعودية 

http://www.nissan.com.sa/

فاليابانيين لديهم إهتمام كبير بإرضاء العميل Customer Satisfaction
إكتب لهم باللغة الإنجليزية إن إستطعت ..وهو الأفضل.


بالمتابعة والحرص .. ستجد تجاوب ..

وفقك الله ويسر أمرك.
​


----------



## ahn_1981 (18 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك يا أخ محمد*

أنا دورت في القائمة التي ارسلتها لي و لم اجد سيارتي ، و بعدين لاحظت حاجة مهمة ان جميع العيوب المذكورة في السيارات من قديم الازل لا تتعدي عيوب نسميها نحن العملاء عيوب بسيطة .. مثل احزمة الامان ، نظام التعليق ، مكيف الهواء ، الانارة ....
و بحثت كثيرا في موديلات جميع السيارات فلم اجد ابدا اي سيارة بها عيب في المحرك...

العيب التي تدعيه الشركة المصرية مودرن موتورز هو عيب في خرط سلندرات المحرك و هو كما اعلم انه من المستحيل ان يتم ابدا في تصنيع السيارة .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ahn_1981 
هل لا حظت - في الفترة التي استعملت فيها السيارة وقبل اكتشافك الاول لنقص الزيت - ان دخان العادم يميل الي الزرقة ؟
- هل لا حظت اي وصول زيت الي اعلي المحرك او فلتر الهواء أو اي جزء في المحرك ؟
- هل كانت قدرة المحرك ضعيفة ؟ 
- هل كانت هناك أى تسربات زيت في حواف حوض الزيت ؟
هل كانت هناك اي اصوات غير طبيعية في المحرك ؟ 
- اذا كانت الاجابة علي الاسئلة السابقة بالنفي ، فقطعا ما حدث كان بسبب نقص الزيت ، واذا كان بالايجاب ، فالسيارة كانت معطوبة من اليوم الاول ، ولا استطيع في هذه الحالة أن اقطع بالسبب ، لكن في جميع الاحوال من حقك ردها ،او اصلاحها علي حساب التوكيل ولا تتنازل عن حقك في هذه الحالة ،وحاول الاتصال بالتوكيل الأم في الخارج ولا تدخر وسعا ، وفقك الله وأعانك .


----------



## ahn_1981 (18 يناير 2010)

*لا توجد هذه العيوب يا أخي الكريم*

العيب ظهر فجأة بعد حالة تسريب الزيت من الطبة و هي عند 12 الف كيلو .....لدرجة انني كنت اشيك علي منسوب الزيت كل 2000 كم في السابق و لا يوجد نقص لاي قطرة زيت عن المنسوب .
ولكني اتسآل هل يمكن اصلا ان تخرج السيارة من المصنع بها بيضاوي في السلندرات بدلا من دائري ..
علي حد علمي انه من المستحيل لان الماكينة التي تقوم بخرط موتور تخرط جميع مواتير المصنع ... اليس كذلك

ارجو الرد علي هذه النقطة لان وكيل مصر يماطل كثيرا في هذه النقطة
أخوكم أحمد نصر من الاسكندرية


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 يناير 2010)

يا أخي الفاضل
البيضاوى يحدث نتيجة تأكل في الاسطوانات بسبب الاستهلاك ، او حادثة مثل حادثتك ، والبيضاوي هو تآكل يجعل القطر في اتجاه الاسطح العاملة اكبر من القطر المتعامد عليه ، وليس هناك اسطوانة تخرج من المصنع علي شكل بيضاوي .
فهذا الكلام لا أصل له ، بل ولا معني له ، فلا تتوقف عنده .
وعلي كل فالذي استلم من المصنع هو التوكيل فعليه مخاطبة المصنع او البائع الاجنبي اذا كان عيب صناعة ، وليست مسؤليتك ، فتمسك بموقفك ، فالحق معك .
أخي الفاضل جرب هذا الموقع فقد يكون فيه خير 
http://www.cpa.gov.eg/


----------



## commander 15 (18 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> يا أخي الفاضل
> البيضاوى يحدث نتيجة تأكل في الاسطوانات بسبب الاستهلاك ، او حادثة مثل حادثتك ، والبيضاوي هو تآكل يجعل القطر في اتجاه الاسطح العاملة اكبر من القطر المتعامد عليه ، وليس هناك اسطوانة تخرج من المصنع علي شكل بيضاوي .
> فهذا الكلام لا أصل له ، بل ولا معني له ، فلا تتوقف عنده .
> وعلي كل فالذي استلم من المصنع هو التوكيل فعليه مخاطبة المصنع او البائع الاجنبي اذا كان عيب صناعة ، وليست مسؤليتك ، فتمسك بموقفك ، فالحق معك .
> ...


 
معك و بشدة


----------



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (19 يناير 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> *امتلك سيارة نيسان 2008 ، حدثت لي مشكلة ، عند بلوغ السيارة عشرة الاف كم قمت بتغيير الزيت عند الوكيل الزفت اللي اسمه مودرن موترز ، و بعد ان مشيت عليها مسافة 2000 كم و قمت بالكشف عن زيت المحرك صدفة فوجته اسفل من منسوب الl بكثير .
> ذهبت الي الوكيل فوجد تسريب في طبة الزيت نتيجة كسر وردة ، و قام يعتزر لي فقلت له ان المحرك ربما يكون اتلف فقال لي لا لا متخفش .
> بعد هذا الحدث مباشرة لاحظت نقص الزيت بمعدل سريع جدا (حوالي 0.75 لتر / 1000 كم ) . فذهبت بالسيارة مرة اخري فقالوا لي ان الموتور معيوب و لابد من فتحة لمعرفة العيب و لو كان العيب نتيجة نقص الزيت سيكون علي حسابهم التصليح .
> فتحت الموتور فكانت المفاجأة كسر شنبر و بيضاوي في نفس السلندر التي بها شنبر مكسور و تسلخات ايضا في نفس السلندر ، ووجود بيضاوي في سلندر آخر .و قالوا ان السبيكة و الكرنك كويسين .
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم بعد ارء الاخوه الكرام لو تفضلت ان اسالك لانه مثل مشكلتك حدثت
هل قمت بتغيير شمعات الاحتراق اثناء ذهابك للوكيل المذكور.


* اذا كانت الاجابه بنعم فربما يكون قد حدث وقوع اجزاء من شمعات الاحتراق القديمه و خاصة الجزء العلوى منها حيث انه قاس جدا لحمايه شمعات الاحتراق و يسمى العازل ويكون ذالك اما اثناء عمليه الاستبدال او نتيجة خطا فى عمليه الفك يكون قد وقع فى غرفه الاحتراق و تفتت و حشر بين المكبس و جدار الاسطوانه و بعد فتره سبب كل هذه المشاكل.
و اذا كانت الاجابه بلا فانى اسال الله ان يقدم لك مافيه الخير.وشكرا


----------



## ahn_1981 (19 يناير 2010)

*مودرن موتورز اسوأ توكيل*

لم اقوم بعمل اي تغيير ، السيارة قبل ان تدخل عند هذا الوكيل السئ كانت سليمة 100% . سيارة جديدة و ماشية مسافة عشرة آلاف و لمدة سنة لا يوجد بها عيوب اطلاقا ....
و انا كمان قست منسوب الزيت قبل ان تتم عمليات الصيانة فوجته غير ناقص ولا قطرة ...
و شكرا جزيلا لاهتمام الزملاء و احتاج الي آراء أكثر
و انصحكم بعدم التعامل مع هذا الوكيل السئ السمعة ، لان سيارتي مفتوحة عندهم لمدة شهر و اسبوع و لم اجد اي رد فعل من المسؤلين ، و قالوا لي ان السيارة ستتكلف اصلاح 17 الف جنيه و انا سأتحملها كامله ....
و الله قلة أدب ...و نصب


----------



## ودهندسه (19 يناير 2010)

لوسمحتو يا شباب ممكن مساعده في بحث عن مقارنه بين السيارات ذات حجم الكسح اقل من 1000 سنتمترمكعب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ودهندسه


> لوسمحتو يا شباب ممكن مساعده في بحث عن مقارنه بين السيارات ذات حجم الكسح اقل من 1000 سنتمترمكعب


حتي تجد استجابة من اكبر عدد من الاخوة المهندسين ، وحتي لا تتداخل المواضيع ، يُفضل فتح موضوع جديد ، وتطرح فيه سؤالك ، وفقك الله .


----------



## ahn_1981 (20 يناير 2010)

*اضافة ملحوظة*



ahn_1981 قال:


> *امتلك سيارة نيسان 2008 ، حدثت لي مشكلة ، عند بلوغ السيارة عشرة الاف كم قمت بتغيير الزيت عند الوكيل الزفت اللي اسمه مودرن موترز ، و بعد ان مشيت عليها مسافة 2000 كم و قمت بالكشف عن زيت المحرك صدفة فوجته اسفل من منسوب الl بكثير .
> ذهبت الي الوكيل فوجد تسريب في طبة الزيت نتيجة كسر وردة ، و قام يعتزر لي فقلت له ان المحرك ربما يكون اتلف فقال لي لا لا متخفش .
> بعد هذا الحدث مباشرة لاحظت نقص الزيت بمعدل سريع جدا (حوالي 0.75 لتر / 1000 كم ) . فذهبت بالسيارة مرة اخري فقالوا لي ان الموتور معيوب و لابد من فتحة لمعرفة العيب و لو كان العيب نتيجة نقص الزيت سيكون علي حسابهم التصليح .
> فتحت الموتور فكانت المفاجأة كسر شنبر و بيضاوي في نفس السلندر التي بها شنبر مكسور و تسلخات ايضا في نفس السلندر ، ووجود بيضاوي في سلندر آخر .و قالوا ان السبيكة و الكرنك كويسين .
> ...



علي فكرة السيارة اثناء فترة نقص الزيت لم يرتفع مؤشر الحرارة ابدا عن الثلث و لم تنير لمبة الزيت


----------



## ahn_1981 (20 يناير 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> *امتلك سيارة نيسان 2008 ، حدثت لي مشكلة ، عند بلوغ السيارة عشرة الاف كم قمت بتغيير الزيت عند الوكيل الزفت اللي اسمه مودرن موترز ، و بعد ان مشيت عليها مسافة 2000 كم و قمت بالكشف عن زيت المحرك صدفة فوجته اسفل من منسوب الl بكثير .
> ذهبت الي الوكيل فوجد تسريب في طبة الزيت نتيجة كسر وردة ، و قام يعتزر لي فقلت له ان المحرك ربما يكون اتلف فقال لي لا لا متخفش .
> بعد هذا الحدث مباشرة لاحظت نقص الزيت بمعدل سريع جدا (حوالي 0.75 لتر / 1000 كم ) . فذهبت بالسيارة مرة اخري فقالوا لي ان الموتور معيوب و لابد من فتحة لمعرفة العيب و لو كان العيب نتيجة نقص الزيت سيكون علي حسابهم التصليح .
> فتحت الموتور فكانت المفاجأة كسر شنبر و بيضاوي في نفس السلندر التي بها شنبر مكسور و تسلخات ايضا في نفس السلندر ، ووجود بيضاوي في سلندر آخر .و قالوا ان السبيكة و الكرنك كويسين .
> ...


*مع العلم ان مؤشر الحرارة او لمبة الزيت لم تضاء اثناء فترة نقص الزيت*


----------



## برنس البرنس (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوتى الاعزاء اخى الفاضل صاحب الشكوى اود ان اخبر سيادتك انك اتنصب عليك انا مهندس سيارات واعمل فى احدى التوكيلات وان الشكوى التى تسردها لنا ما هى الا مسلسل دائم وهى فعلا العلاقه بين العميل والتوكيلات هناك اسباب عديده احب ان اوضحها لكم من واقع التوكيلات هى تتلخص فى امرين مهمين اولهما علاقه العاملين بالتوكيل ببعضهم تكون بروح العصابه بمعنى لازم تحلل فلوس من العميل ويقول لنا دائما الرؤساء يجب ان تزيد فى بنود المقايسه اى الفاتوره يجب ان تعلم انك اى العميل انك اذا تعاملت مع التوكيل انك دخلت عش الدبابير ثانيا علاقه العميل بافراد العصابه اى التوكيل ان اى خطاء يحدث كان السبب به العميل او التوكيل سيتحمله العميل ولن تاخذهم به الشفقه ولا الرحمه ابدا ابدا والا سيحاسبهم الرؤساء ويعاقبهم ولن ينالو علاوات ولا حوافز ولا مكافات وفى واقعت سيادتك الامر بمنتهى البساطه حدث خطاء من الفنى الفائم بتغيير الزيت فحدث انخفاض فى الزيت نتيجه عدم احكامه غلق الطبه فادى الى نقص كفائه التزييت و ظهر العيب المزكور وانا والمهندسون بمركزز الخدمه نعرف ان الخطاء من عندهم لكن كيف سيواجه المهندس المسئول عن الورشه مديره على المال الذى اهدر ولم يجد المهندس الا ان يحملها الى العميل لدى سؤال لسيادتك الى اى فرع ذهبت وانا على استعداد الى ان اذهب معك الى التوكيل واتناقش معاهم واوصل معاهم الى حل مرضى الى سيادتك وبدون اى مقابل ابتغاء رضا الله وراسلنى لو حبيت انى اسعدك اعطيك رقم تليفونى


----------



## برنس البرنس (20 يناير 2010)

اذا فرضنا ان حضرتك وافقت انك يتنصب عليك حرام تدفع فى التوكيل 17000 تكلفه اصلاح حرام بجد مع انك ممكن تغير الموتور بالكامل ومش هيكلفك المبلغ ده كله ابدا لو عاوزنى اسعدك بجد كلمنى تلفونيا او اتركلى تليفونك


----------



## ahn_1981 (21 يناير 2010)

*مع كامل الاعتذار لادارة المنتدي لاني بجد بجد محتاج حد يساعدني في محنتي*



برنس البرنس قال:


> اذا فرضنا ان حضرتك وافقت انك يتنصب عليك حرام تدفع فى التوكيل 17000 تكلفه اصلاح حرام بجد مع انك ممكن تغير الموتور بالكامل ومش هيكلفك المبلغ ده كله ابدا لو عاوزنى اسعدك بجد كلمنى تلفونيا او اتركلى تليفونك


 

xxxxxxxxxxxx

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يمكن الإتصال عبر الرسائل الخاصة في ملف العضو وتزويده بالتليفون والبريد الألكتروني.

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## برنس البرنس (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ايه اخبار حضرتك وصلت الى اين مع النصابين (التوكيل اياه)


----------



## برنس البرنس (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم الرقم اللى حضرتك كتبته مختفى برجاء مراسلتى على 

xxxxxxxxxxx


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يمكن الإتصال عبر الرسائل الخاصة في ملف العضو وتزويده بالتليفون والبريد الألكتروني.

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## ahn_1981 (23 يناير 2010)

*يا برنس افتح ملفك الشخصي*

افتح رسائل الزوار

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يمكن الإتصال عبر الرسائل الخاصة في ملف العضو وتزويده بالتليفون والبريد الألكتروني.

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## ahn_1981 (27 يناير 2010)

*عايز آراء و مساعدة اكثر*

عايز آراء و مساعدة اكثر


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (29 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز ... على حسب كلامك ... اذا كان الزيت ناقص جداااا ممكن يسبب العطل اللى ذكرته وممكن عيب تصنيع ... بس بكل الاحوال انت المفروض ما تدفع شي والوكيل يتحمل كل شي .. اللى فهمته منك ان السياره وكيلها خليجي وانت بمصر ....

انا براي وبساطه تروح اي انترنت كافي وفتح النت وتدخل موقع نيسان الشركه خدمت العملاء وترسل لهم بالانجليزي بالقصه كامله ... وتقول لهم ان السياره خليجيه وانت بمصر حاليا وتعطيهم رقم الشاصي وتعطيهم رقم تلفونك المصري وتقول لهم ان الوكيل رفض يساعدك وانه قال لك التصليح على حسابك وانهم رفضوا التصليح .... يعني شوف احد يساعدك بكتابه بالانجليزي ... وصدقني راح تلقا رد سريع يا على اميلك او ان الوكيل بنفسه راح يتصل فيك ويقولك تفضل مشكلتك انحلت ... وليش تشتكي علينا يا باشا  

صارت مشاكل بالسابق من النوع هذا والناس اشتكت عن الوكيل الدولي او حتى الوكيل الاقليمي واخذت حقها  

صحيح معلومه ... في وكيل اقليمي حق نيسان ولكن مو متاكد وين ( تويوتا في البحرين - جينار موتورز في دبي ) نيسان مو متاكد وين واهو وكيل اقليمي ممثل للشركه الام يا تخاطب الاقليمي او الام او خاطبهم مع بعض ولكن لا تنسى ترسل بياناتك الاسم ورقم الهاتف والاميل وكذلك بيانات المركبه موديلها ورقم الشاصي 
وياليت تقول لنا شنو صار معاك اخر شي 
مع السلامه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u96937.html"]al7boob[/URL]
بارك الله فيك ، أحسنت النصيحة وصدقت ، ولعل اخونا صاحب المشكة يكون قد توصل الي حل ما ، ونتمني ان يخبرنا بما حدث لزيادة خبرة الاخوان في التصرف الافضل في مثل هذه المشاكل .


----------



## ahn_1981 (30 يناير 2010)

*أنا بالفعل اتصلت بنيسان الشرق الاوسط*

اولاً : المشكلة حسب ما سألت جمع كبير جدا من اهل الخبرة مستحيل جدا جدا ان تكون عيب تصنيع ، لان عيوب التصنيع في المحركات تكون في تجميع الجوانات علي حد ما فهمت (لاني مهندس مدني) و لم يحدث ابدا في تاريخ صناعة السيارات في جميع الموديلات ان حدث عيب تصنيع في سلندر او شنبر .
ثانياً : انا قمت بالاجراءات التالية :-
1- شكوت الي الوكيل الاساسي لمصر (نيسان ايجيبت ) و لكن دون جدوي لان واضح ان الوكيل الاساسي لابد ان ينصر موزعيه .
2- شكوي الي (نيسان الشرق الاوسط) 
المنطقة الحرة بجبل علي
ص.ب. ٦١١١١
الامارات العربية المتحدة
هاتف: ٩٧١٤٨٨١٧٥٠٠
فاكس:٩٧١٤٨٨١٧٤٩٧ 
بريد الكتروني خدمة العملاء : [email protected]
ارسلتهم الشكوي علي الاميل و كان ردهم لي تليفونيا انه جميع التقارير عن السيارة صني الكورية و هي سيارتي في جميع البلاد التي تسوق بها لا يوجد عنها اي شكاوي سواء للمحرك او غيره ...
و ان مثل هذه العيوب في المحركات تظهر في انتاج المصنع بالكامل و في نفس الموديل و هذا الامر غير موجود .
و اتفقت معهم علي ارسال تقرير فني يثبت ذلك فقالوا ان التقرير بيجهزوا فيه و سوف يرسلوا نسخة اصلية لي .
3- شكوي الي جهاز حماية المستهلك
رقم هاتف موحد :  19588
و الشكوي جاري التحقيق فيها من محققين بوزارة الصناعة ..
و للحق هذا الجهاز جهاز قوي و محترم جدا و معاملتهم مع المواطنين في قمة الاحترام ، و دائما يتصلوا بي يخبروني عن آخر التطورات و ما وصلت اليه الشكوي ..
و هذا الجهاز فرض من قبل غرامات باهظة علي العديد من توكيلات السيارات في مصر نظراً للنصب و الاحتيال علي العملاء و افتحوا هذا الروابط لتعرفوا قوة هذا الجهاز
http://www.masrawy.com/News/Cars/2010/january/26/car.aspx
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=167562
4- عمل محضر شرطة و رفع قضية طبقا للمحضر
و القضية ماشية في اجراءاتها
و عند حدوث اي تطور سوف ابلغ اصدقائي في المنتدي ....


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (30 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز انت ماشي صح ميه بالميه ... بس على فكره اللى بيجيب حقك بسرعه وبسهوله ... وكيل الشرق الاوسط .. ركز عليه وما يمنع اذا تاخذ نسخه وتراسل اليابانيين مباشره ... بس اخاف يقولون لك راجع الشرق الاوسط وانطر حلهم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل ahn_1981
أحسنت ، فقد سرت في جميع الاتجاهات في وقت واحد ، وبإذن الله تعالي ستوفق الي أفضل الحلول ، دعاءنا لك بالتوفيق ، وأخبرنا بارك الله فيك بكل المستجدات ، فهي خبرة ثمينة يحتاجها كل من يواجه مشكلة من هذا النوع .
وفقك الله .


----------



## ahn_1981 (31 يناير 2010)

*للأسف وكيل الشرق الاوسط متواطئ و خذلني*

للاسف يا اخواني وكيل الشرق الاوسط تواطئ و خذلني و تحدث معي تليفونياً احد المهندسين من نيسان الشرق الاوسط و كان قد تحدث معي من قبل و قال لي ان العيب في السيارة نتيجة نقص الزيت فاذا به يغير كل كلامه معي و قال لي عكس كلامه تماما :
1- ان العيب في كسر شنبر زيت في سلندر واحد و هذا يدل علي سوء الصناعة في هذا الشنبر بالذات و لو كان العيب من نقص الزيت لكسرت جميع الشنابر في كل السلندرات و ليس سلندر واحد .
2- أن حتي عيب هذا غير مكفول بالضمان لان من شروط الضمان الاساسية ان تبقي السيارة في نفس منطقة الضمان و هي جميع دول الخليج ، فاذا خرجت السيارة من منطقة الضمان خرجت بالكلية من الضمان .....
فكان ردي عليه الآتي :
1-اني معه في النقطة الثانية في قواعد و شروط الضمان التي وضعتها الشركة و لا خلاف عليها .
2- النقطة الاولي اتهمته انه مخطئ فيها جداً و هي ان العيب هو عيب صناعة و ليس عيب نقص زيت و استنت في كلامي علي الاتي :
أ- لو كان عيب في الشنبر كما تقول لماذا لم يظهر هذا العيب من قبل و انا اعلم تماما ان عيب الشنبر يظهر بعد الف او الفين كيلو بالكثير و السيارة كانت ماشيه عشرة آلاف كيلو ............لم يجيب علي هذه النقطة
ب-لو كان عيب شنبر فما هو هذا العيب عيب في المادة .... قال لي لا مستحيل ، قلت له عيب في طريقة تركيبه ..... قال لي لو كان عيب في طرقة تركيبه كانت ظهرت من بدري ..... فقلت له امال العيب الي حضرتك شايفه يكون ايه .....لم يجيب ايضا علي هذه النقطة
و انتهت المكالمة علي ذلك ... ارجو من السادة المهندسين توضيح هل كلامي صحيح ....
بصراحة عار علي نيسان ان تعين هؤلاء الموظفين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 فبراير 2010)

*-*


> ان العيب في كسر شنبر زيت في سلندر واحد و هذا يدل علي سوء الصناعة في هذا الشنبر بالذات و لو كان العيب من نقص الزيت لكسرت جميع الشنابر في كل السلندرات و ليس سلندر واحد .


- هذا الكلام في حالتنا غير صحيح 
ذلك أنه يكون صحيحا اذا انقطع وصول الزيت بالكلية عن المحرك ، فسيكون الخلل في جميع الاسطوانات ، وتتأثر أيضا وبشدة كراسي عمود المرفق ، وكل ذلك لم يحدث .
- أما حالتنا وهي نقص الزيت فهى تؤدى الي بدأ الضرر في المكبس الابعد عن مضخة الزيت فقط ، ثم يتأثر بعده المكبس الاقل بعدا ، وهكذا .
فالمظاهر تؤكد التضرر من نقص الزيت ، وكل ما قلته له أخي الفاضل صحيحا ، ولكن لان المشكلة ستعود علي الوكيل البائع والمتسبب في الضرر فإن الوصول الي ادانة منه لنفسه ، او من وكيل الشرق الاوسط له صعبة، ولكن حاول مقابلة اكبر رالمسؤلين في التوكيل المحلي ،ولا تكتفي بالكوادر الاقل ، اذ انهم سيتعاونون علي حماية زملائهم.والله الموفق.


----------



## ahn_1981 (4 فبراير 2010)

*أسأل اخواني الدعاء*

شكوتي الي جهاز حماية المستهلك قد قطعت شوطاً و انا الآن باتظار خروج لجنة من كلية الهندسة تابعة للجهاز للمعاينة ..... اسألكم الدعاء باخلاص لكن كل شئ سوف يتوقف علي تقرير هذه اللجنة ....

أما بالنسبة للوكيل الاقليمي و الوكيل الرئيسي لمصر قد ثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك انهم نصابين و علاقات الموظفين مع بعض هي الغالبة و العميل يروح في ستين داهيه .
يعني انتم عارفين خدمة العملاء بتاعة نيسان الشرق الاوسط قالت ايه ؟؟ قال لي الموظف ان مشكلتك ما لها حل !!! لأن مودرن موتورز قدموا تقرير الي نيسان مصر و نيسان مصر ارسلته اليهم يفيد ان العيوب التي ظهرت بالمحرك عيوب تصنيع و لا دخل و لا علاقة لنقص الزيت بها !!!!
قلت له مودرن موتورز هي التي تقدم التقرير فتكون هي الخصم و الحكم ايعقل هذا !!!
قال لي هو ده اللي عندنا ........
و حينما سألته هل من الممكن ان ارجع السيارة السعودية و اغير المحرك في الضمان لان المحرك منا تقولون انتم به عيب تصنيع ....
قال لي لا لا يمكنك هذا لان السيارة علقت لوحات مصرية و خرجت من الخليخ خرج نهائي ....
و قال لي هذه هي القوانين ....
فقلت له انتم تخترعون قوانين علي كيفكم ... هذا الذي قلته غير موجود بكتيب الضمان ، الموجود فقط بكتيب الضمان هو ان منطقة الضمان هي دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي .و لم يذكر الكتيب موضوع لوحات و نزول نهائي و الكلام اللي انت بتقوله ....
قال لي هو دي اللي عندنا ....:59:
طبعا واضح لحضراتكم كمية النصب حتي من الوكيل الاقليمي حيث انه يتحين اي فرصة لظلم العميل 

طلب منه اخيرا ان يعطيني رقم تليفون او البريد الالكتروني لرئيس مجلس الادارة اليباني للتوكيل فرفض رفضاً شديدا ...
اصدقائي الاعزاء لو حد يعرف يجيبلي اي بيانات للاتصال بأي مسئول ياباني بشركة نيسان اكون مشكور ...


----------



## ahn_1981 (4 فبراير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> 1- مخاطبة الوكيل السعودي لمعرفة إن كان هذا العيب (تصميمي/تصنيعي) ظهر في سيارات أخرى
> وترسل رقم الشاسيه vin وهو سبعة عشر للتأكد من ذلك.​


​ أخي الحبيب وكيل الشرق الاوسط اكد لي انه السيارة بنفس المصنع و ارقام الشاسيه و الموديل لا يوجد بها عيب او شكوي ....
لكن طبعا اللي كلمني مهندس مصري و استنتجت من كلامه انه اصحابه في توكيل مصر ... فقال لي بس هذا لا يمنع ان تكون سيارتك فيها عيب في الشنبر دي بالذات او الموتور ده بالذات ....
فقلت له اذي بقه هو مش الماكينة اللي قامت بتقفيل محرك سيارتي قامت بتقفيل آلاف المحركات من قبلي و من بعدي ، فقال نعم ...
و قلت له جميع المحركات من قبلي و من بعدي سليمة و لا يوجد بها شكوي ... فقال نعم ..
قلت له امال ازاي الكلام اللي حضرتك بتقوله ده .... فلم يرد و اخذ يتهرب من السؤال .


----------



## ahn_1981 (6 فبراير 2010)

*تفسير علمي جميل من العضو A.mak*

لاخ العزيز المهندس أحمد 
السلام عليطكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفقك الله ، ونصفك ، وأعاد اليك حقك 
بخصوص الموضوع ، طبعا سيكون للساد المهندسين الذين سيكشفون علي المحرك القول الفصل ، واتصور انهم سيفحصون الاجزاء بعد فك المحرك .
1 - اما بخصوص سلامة السبائك وكراسي عمود المرفق ، فذلك لا يعنى اي شيء ، اذ ان الزيت يدخل الي ممرات الزيت في عمود المرفق ثم يمر من خلال الكراسي الثابتة في عمود المرفق الي اذرع التوصيل ثم يرش علي جدران الاسطوانات .فعند نقص الزيت يصل الي عمود المرفق لكن لا يتمكن من الارتفاع داخل بعض اذرع التوصيل .
2 - المكبسين 2 ، 4 يصعدان معا وينزلان معا ، وبالتالي فسيكونان في قمة الصعود سويا اي سيكون الاثر لهما عند نقص الزيت منطقي ، وكان يمكن ان تحدث المشكلة في المكبسين 1،3 ، لان لهما نفس التوافق ، اما لوحدثت المشكلة في مكبس 1، 4 مثلا او 2،3 لاستبعدنا ان يكون نقص الزيت هو السبب .
– وتصوري ان المشكلة بدأت في البيضاوي الحادث في الاسطوانة 4 لانه الابعد عن المضخة ، مما أدي الي عدم الاحكام بين الاسطوانة والحلقات فيه ، فأصبح الزيت المدفوع في لحظة وصول المكبسين الي اعلي نقطة يتسرب من المكبس 4 ، وبالتالي انعدم وصوله للمكبس 2 ، فحدث به كسر الحلقة والتسلخات .
هذا تصوري النظري .
ولكن طبعا فتح المحرك ومعاينة حالته سيكون هو الفيصل في التشخيص .
واستبعد تماما عيوب الصناعة وكل هذا الكلام السخيف .
فموقفك من المفروض علي المستوى الفني قوي جدا ، ولكن الامر بيد اللجنة التى ستعاين المحرك ، ومدى نزاهتها وحرفيتها .
وأتمني ان تخبرني بالتفصيل بتقرير اللجنة لننشره ونناقشه في الملتقي فهو موضوع مهم وثري جدا .
وأسأل الله لك التوفيق ، واسترداد حقك .والله الموفق 
أخوك مهندس /عاطف مخلوف


----------

